# Dripper vs tank



## Nightwalker (7/6/16)

I'm curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

I do both

Dripping
- bottom fed (Reo) from mid morning onwards
- dripping mainly in the evening - as a treat

Tanks
- evod first thing in the morning
- rest of the tanks throughout the day

I find some juices are better in the tanks and some are better in the drippers. For me, the fruity menthols just seem a bit better in the tanks and the richer juices and tobaccoes far better in the drippers. Thats just me though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm curious



What is your preference @Nightwalker ?


----------



## Nightwalker (7/6/16)

Silver said:


> What is your preference @Nightwalker ?


Currently I'm stuck between my doge v3 and griffin-rta 24.
I'm vaping equally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/6/16)

Silver said:


> I do both
> 
> Dripping
> - bottom fed (Reo) from mid morning onwards
> ...


Gonna try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/6/16)

I use a tank during the day because it makes life easier then i enjoy dripping at night usually with 4 or more juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (8/6/16)

I tank all day and I drip all night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/6/16)

Squonking and RDTA. Tanks and dripping or just dripping ???


----------



## Spydro (8/6/16)

No choices on the poll fit, so...

For nearly 2 years my dripping has been squonking Reos 99.9% of the time, and actually dripping hybrid RDA's/RDA's on tube mechs only to test run liquids in. Now I'm dripping a Petri V2 on a TC mod instead for juice trials, along with squonking Reos.

Have only been revisiting tanks and regulated mods again since joining this forum, with all the new tanks, TC mods and mech box mods bought for the occasion. All my long past tanks and regulated gear remains in The Box out of service.

My 4-5 rotation changes during a day/night of usually 5 gear combos/5 liquids in each is a mix of squonking, dripping and tanks now on Reos, TC Mods and occasionally one of the Noisy Cricket's running a tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Subtank / Toptank for breakfast. From around 10am some relaxed drips in the Goon 95w on dual claptons. After 14:00 belongs to the Twisted Messes Squared, 120 watts till bed time. 

On long drives (I drive a solid 16 hours per week) the Griffin rules. Tanks only for driving and breakfast.

If I can find a BF mod I like I will try squonking for driving instead of tanks. 

I already got rid of the Gemini and Limitless in two minds about the Griffin. Most likely to sell that too now I discovered the RBA deck on the Toptank...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nizo (16/6/16)

I recently got the VCMT 25mm tank. I'm going to give some feedback based my personal experience. I Currently have Dual Clopton twisted 28g*2 + 32g coils @ 0.35 Ohms.

Pros:

Really larger build deck
Large juice channels
Easy to wick
Can fit large coil builds
Amazing Air Flow
Juice Flow controller (Honestly I have it completely open)
Top Fill
Doesn't leak
Cons:

The Delrin [plastic] top cap is extremely smooth so its difficult to remove when you need to refill.
You cant yous your own drip tip

*Really an awesome tank, its like a RDA with a tank!!! #Clouds*

The issues must be on the *clone *tanks!!


----------

